# Any One Want Dr.Najeeb's Videos.



## yuvvraajdash

Ny One Want Dr.Najeeb's Videos...


----------



## ajlal rehman

yes


----------



## rosequartz

Hi,

The lectures can be found on Dr. Najeeb's official  website  and also on this Youtube channel.


----------

